# Quora Hack: Over 100 Million User Passwords Stolen



## scriptbox (Dec 7, 2018)

Quora lost over 100 million user login credentials & passwords from their database according to a press release from the company. This announcement was made at the same time as the disclosure of the first major security hole in Kubernetes. Possibly the two are related?

More Information on CVE-2018-1002105: here


----------

